# Spelling Nevaeh



## firsttimemaman

I really love the name Nevaeh (neh-vay-ah), but I'm not a fan of the spelling. Do you have any recommendations for alternate spellings? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm not sure because the only times I've heard of this name being used it was because it spelt "heaven" backwards so never seen it spelt any other way :shrug: xx


----------



## sarah0108

i dont think you can spell it any other way either hun, the name meaning is actually 'Heaven backwards'
OH's niece is called Nevaeh :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

Nevaia/Nevaya/Naveja(totally weird, but thought I'd put it down anyway). I'm just typing it out as many ways as I can, lol. Umm... Naveia. That's about all I can come up with. It's mostly just placements of the a's vs. e's vs. y's. Good luck. :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about Naveya?

Although i personally think it should only be spelled "Nevaeh" bc i love the fact that it spells heaven backwards!


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah thats the whole point of the name, as it spells Heaven backwards x


----------



## MrsBop

I love the name but not a fan of the spelling either, I'd spell it Nevaya personally.


----------



## JessiHD

Don't really like the name tbh, always found 'heaven' backwords thing a bit odd. Have you thought about Niamh? It sounds quite similar.


----------



## firsttimemaman

Thanks for all the comments. The thing is, I like how the name sounds, but I don't like the spelling. Couldn't I just spell it differently? The reason I like the name isn't because it spells "heaven" backwards...I'm just wondering if there were alternate spellings. Your suggestions are great. Thanks.


----------



## Linz88

if u spell it differently it loses meaning


----------

